# Wetterstation Windsensor 0-10V Regensensor



## Temminator (30 Mai 2012)

Hat jemand noch einen heißen Tipp für einen Windsensor der keine 100€ kostet und 0-10V oder 4-20mA raus gibt?

Schön wäre es auch wenn ein Regensensor mit an Bord wäre.

Manchmal sehen eure Augen doch mehr als meine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## cas (30 Mai 2012)

in der Bucht gibt es welche...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Windgeber-0-...richtung_Rollos_Jalousien&hash=item231df2b6d5

Preis ist scheinbar verhandelbar


----------



## Temminator (30 Mai 2012)

Die Bucht war natürlich meine erste Anlaufstelle, aber das ist mir zu Teuer, selbst wenn die auf 100€ runter gehen sollten.
So 50€ wäre doch nett. Ein gebrauchter würde es ja auch tun.


----------



## ffox (1 Juni 2012)

Wie wär es mit dem hier? 

http://www.schubert-gehaeuse.de/anemometer.htm


----------



## Temminator (1 Juni 2012)

Das sieht ja so nicht schlecht aus, aber da brauche ich eine teure Zählerkarte für.


----------



## Temminator (1 Juni 2012)

Habe hier auch noch was gefunden :

http://elektrobaukasten.blogspot.de/2012/01/anemometer-mit-groem-messbereich-selbst.html


----------



## mariob (2 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
wozu Zählerkarte, ich verwende in der Firma auch die nicht ganz billigen Ausführungen für Jalousiesteuerungen mit Reedkontakt, Preis bei 50 Euronen neu mit Heizung. Hintendran eine relativ langsame S7 224 im normalen Zyklus, man hat die Reserve des Interruptbetriebes, ist aber nicht nötig.
Einfach, zuverlässig und effizient, wozu also der Analogzauber?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Temminator (2 Juni 2012)

Dann machst du aber keine genaue Windmessung sondern legst Dir nur einen Max Wert fest bei dem Du was schaltest, liege ich da richtig?


----------



## mariob (2 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
selbst wenn ich nur einen Max Wert benutze/benötige muß ich vorher (nicht ich, das Programm) einen Geschwindigkeitswert ermitteln. Irgendwo muß ja die Referenz herkommen....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ffox (29 September 2012)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wozu Zählerkarte, ich verwende in der Firma auch die nicht ganz billigen Ausführungen für Jalousiesteuerungen mit Reedkontakt, Preis bei 50 Euronen neu mit Heizung. Hintendran eine relativ langsame S7 224 im normalen Zyklus, man hat die Reserve des Interruptbetriebes, ist aber nicht nötig.
> Einfach, zuverlässig und effizient, wozu also der Analogzauber?
> 
> ...



Hallo Mario,
kannst du Fabrikate  nennen und die Zuordnung impulse->Windgeschwindigkeit verraten? Leider findet man hierzu kaum Infos in Netz ... oder ich bin zu blöd. 

Danke!!! 
Frank


----------



## MSB (29 September 2012)

ffox schrieb:


> ... oder ich bin zu blöd.


Nicht falsch verstehen, aber vermutlich ist das wirklich so  

Schau doch mal deinen eigenen Produkt-Link oben an, da ist für den Windmesserbausatz rechts eine handschriftliche Zeichnung in der eine Kennline Werte für Herz[Hz] -> Windgeschwindigkeit[m/s].
Wobei das natürlich etwas sehr spezifisches ist, was für jeden Typ sicherlich individuell zu ermitteln ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ffox (29 September 2012)

es ist definitiv eine sehr spezifische Kennlinie. Zum einen ist schon die Zuordnung windgeschwindigkeit-> Drehzahl unterschiedlich zum anderen haben Windsensoren zwischen 1-6 reedschalter. das bekommt man natürlich raus, aber erst wenn man einen gekauft hat.


----------



## mariob (29 September 2012)

Hallo Frank,
schau mal bei Merten, ich dächte da hätte ich die Dinger damals bestellt. Die hatten auch mit Sicherheit eine kennlinie dazu, sonst hätte ich das auch gelassen.

Gruß
Mario


----------

